
The future is forever: the state of IPv6 in the Apple world - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/05/the-future-is-forever-the-state-of-ipv6-in-the-apple-world/
======
zaptheimpaler
The future is forever?! What the f __* is that supposed to mean. Interesting
article though!

